
Christchurch NZ: Mass Shooting - andreimiulescu
https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/111313938/live-coverage-police-attending-evolving-situation-in-christchurch
======
nutcracker46
More gun toting incel throwbacks who cannot cope with the reality of modern
demographics.

